# Hello to everybody



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello to all!

I have been watching the forum for a while and finally decided to join today. At the moment I have an S2000 but am looking to get a new TT, hanging towards the TTS Roadster. We have a Land Rover Discovery as well so practicality for my second car is not really an issue. I am based in the Lincoln area but travel all over the country for work so if there are any meets wherever shouldn't really be a problem for me to attend.

Hope to get to know you all over time and gain all the knowledge I can before making my purchase! 

Regards

Tom


----------



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought I would just add my configuration so that you guys can tell me if I am missing something thats really needed - or have added something that you think is a waste of time:

TTS Roadster 2.0TFSI Quattro (6 Speed Manual)
Phantom Black - Pearl Effect
Seats: Magma Red/Black
Folding/Heated/Anti-Glare Mirrors with light and rain sensor
Adaptive Light
RNS-E Avanced Nav with European DVD
BOSE Surround Sound
iPod Prep
Electrically adjustable front seats
19" 5 Spoke - Star design alloy wheels

Any thoughts?

A quick question though - do the electrically adjustable seats have a memory function either controlled by buttons or by the key? As if not then I feel that this is an option that I can do without.

Regards

Tom


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello and welcome  no memory function on the seat .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum 

Sounds like a spot on Spec!


----------



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> Sounds like a spot on Spec!


Thank you! Glad to have the "agreement" of a Forum member. Also, would like to thank wallsendmag for clearing up my query on the electric seats.

Tom


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome

nice spec you have there, i have the led pack also very nice for only £120 - also - how about the TPM only £75 and it fills the final blank on the switch bank

oh and you forgot S-Tronic :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , car sound's 8)


----------

